

10gen Announces First MongoDB Conference, MongoSF - msacks
http://www.10gen.com/event_mongosf_10apr30

======
dangrossman
I've spent some time off and on over the past few weeks implementing what's
essentially a structured write cache with MongoDB for W3Counter.com. It
handles large volumes of writes, and counters (the equivalent of SQL UPDATE
table SET col = col + number) very, very well. This is something a lot of the
other NoSQL data stores, like SimpleDB, don't handle very well. I might just
have to go to this conference.

------
speek
MongoDB is one of the few open source projects that I'm really excited about.
I'm seriously considering flying over to SF (I'm a broke college kid in
Boston) just to be a part of it.

